# are sulcatas smart?



## Ferruccio (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi! i was just wondering if sulcatas know when they've been "transfered." I just let my 3 month old sulcata out in the sun for a bit, he started walking and exploring (so cute). But I had to get him back in again, meaning I put him back in his crate (he's been with me for almost 3 days, I'm still building his house). Does he get sad this way? Does he realize that his room is much smaller than where he's been? I notice he's always walking along the periphery of his crate


----------



## Laura (Oct 7, 2012)

they know when thier world has changed... some do better than other with change..


----------



## Ferruccio (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks Laura


----------



## Tom (Oct 7, 2012)

I would not call them smart. However, they are definitely aware of their surroundings.


----------



## Ferruccio (Oct 7, 2012)

Do they know who their owner is?


----------



## Tom (Oct 7, 2012)

Ferruccio said:


> Do they know who their owner is?



Sometimes. It depends on the individual tortoise and their routine. In the summer time when all the weeds are dried up and there is nothing to eat, I have several tortoises that come running when they see me. I have a couple who come running when they see anybody in or near their pen. I have lots of other people feed them, so I would expect them to associate food with all people, not just me. However, during winter when the rains come and there is green grass and weeds everywhere, these same tortoises could care less about me or anyone else.


----------

